# finde den matisse gui builder in netbeans 6 nicht



## r0cky (1. Aug 2007)

http://www.netbeans.org/images/screenshots/5.0/Matisse.png

wo finde ich diesen matisse gui builder in meinem netbeans 6.0 M9 ??? Finde ihn ums verrecken nicht (schon mal schlecht gemacht...  :roll: )


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Aug 2007)

Ist zwar für NetBeans 5.0, aber vielleicht hilft es Dir trotzdem weiter:
http://testwww.netbeans.org/kb/50/quickstart-gui.html


----------



## r0cky (1. Aug 2007)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist zwar für NetBeans 5.0, aber vielleicht hilft es Dir trotzdem weiter:
> http://testwww.netbeans.org/kb/50/quickstart-gui.html



danke habs raus


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Aug 2007)

Kein Problem. 

Wie erklärt sich denn jetzt das Problem konkret?


----------



## Guest (1. Aug 2007)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kein Problem.
> 
> Wie erklärt sich denn jetzt das Problem konkret?


na problem gibts keins... habe schon fenster mit den swing komponenten gemacht etc aber das look/feel substance.jar v4.0 wird nicht korrekt angezeigt von netbeans 6 m9 nur von eclipse 3.3 naja egal ;-) der produzierte code von netbeans ist ja gräulich ;P


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Aug 2007)

Ich meinte, was Du konkret falsch gemacht hattest.


----------



## r0cky (2. Aug 2007)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich meinte, was Du konkret falsch gemacht hattest.



ja nichts...

habe mich nun näher mit dem NB 6.0 M10 builder bzw. matisse... beschäftigt und bin nicht zufrieden mit NB generell nicht. Das kompilieren dauert doppelt solange wie mit eclipse 3.3...

Der GUI builder schaft es nicht auf  anhieb mehrere objecte wie labels, textfelder etc bündig auszurichten, sondern verhaut mir erstmal das komplette layout. Dann doch lieber von hand. Und ich glaube nicht dass sich das in der 6.0 final von NB ändern wird.


----------

